# 10 Traps in the ground!  (Updated w/ catches #3,#4, and #5!! First yote double!)



## mpwarrak (Jan 19, 2014)

Had pulled mine a week ago with the big rain, now have 10 in the ground as of this afternoon, the most I've ever had at once!  (I only own 11 traps currently) 
All dirt holes, have some baited with only Carman's canine call, some with that plus yote urine / gland mix, and a few with powder river.
All I've gotten this year is one yote and 2 grinners, so I'll be happy with a coon or anything in the morning!

I'll post all catch pics and stories here so I don't clutter the forum.... stay tuned!


----------



## Corey J (Jan 19, 2014)

Good luck man!!


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Jan 19, 2014)

Good luck.


----------



## BT Charlie (Jan 19, 2014)

X3 good luck!


----------



## donald-f (Jan 20, 2014)

catch them all


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 20, 2014)

Nothing this morning, but here are some pictures of my sets.  Please give any advice on improvement!!  Yeah, I know, too many sticks, but I am trapping in the woods mostly where sticks are naturally available...


----------



## QuackHead90 (Jan 20, 2014)

i dont like all the leaves and smaller sticks on my pan...that is just something else to get in between his leg and trap


----------



## critterslayer (Jan 20, 2014)

I wouldn't have all of those sticks if they were intended for yotes. I've found that backing like trees/logs like that shy coyotes away...Do you dig out your dirt holes?


----------



## BT Charlie (Jan 20, 2014)

Good work, young man.

If you get some visits but don't connect, you may want to heed the stick schtick.  

If you connect but have pullouts, you might heed the debris 
warning...that stuff gets in your levers and between the hide and jaw. Slippery it is.

Do you have some feathers for a little eye appeal around the dirt hole?  You can try rebar for making a smaller hole, and double hole sets. 

I like the bait way down there, maybe nailed to the bottom, and covered some so the critter can't eye it exactly. Seems to keep them working until a paw finds the pan.

Tomorrow ...


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for the input!

There shouldn't be any sticks on my trap, all the sticks are outside the jaw spread unless I goofed one by accident.  I try not to have leaves on the pan, but yes there would be some over the jaws, hasn't burned me yet.

Critterslayer, you might be onto something about the yotes shying away, maybe I'll just catch the dumb ones....

BT Charlie, I haven't used eye appeal stuff yet.  I probably should, all I do so far is smear one drop of lure higher above the hole to get in the wind, and drip a few drops down in the hole.  So you think feathers are best?

And yes, I dig my holes with a small shovel, sling some dirt behind me as if a dog was digging a hole.  Probably unnecessary... 

Thanks again for your thoughts.  Can't wait for tomorrow morning!


----------



## BT Charlie (Jan 20, 2014)

mpwarrak said:


> Thanks for the input!
> 
> There shouldn't be any sticks on my trap, all the sticks are outside the jaw spread unless I goofed one by accident.  I try not to have leaves on the pan, but yes there would be some over the jaws, hasn't burned me yet.
> 
> ...



Yep. Feathers...a few to a veritable crime scene. White stick out. 

Try a little wool or  other critter hide.  I nail critter feet into the bottom of a hole...got their scent plus they make a good lure holder. Throw the bait in there too.

You got urine on the backing? 

 Also might try different hole sizes, etc.    Force yourself to try just one set with no sticks.  

Another thought:  To catch ten coyotes, you gotta have your traps where 10 coyotes will be....

Good luck!


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 20, 2014)

BT Charlie said:


> Yep. Feathers...a few to a veritable crime scene. White stick out.
> 
> Try a little wool or  other critter hide.  I nail critter feet into the bottom of a hole...got their scent plus they make a good lure holder. Throw the bait in there too.
> 
> ...



Good thoughts. 

I have urine on the backing on 2 of the sets, experimenting...

I accept your challenge to set a trap with no sticks!

About 10 coyotes, not sure if I have permission to trap enough land to have access to 10 yotes... I just figure with more traps, more chances to get ONE yote... I have 4 traps in one general area, move over 400 yards, 4 more, move over 200 yards, 2 more.


----------



## Barehunter (Jan 20, 2014)

Not bad other than the aforementioned excessive use of sticks.  Pic 4 is the worst.  Looks like you put up a sign that says "no yotes allowed".  Otherwise sets look good.  You are well on the way!  Good luck!


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 21, 2014)

First 8 out of 10 traps, untouched!  #9 was the ticket!  

What's funny is, this is the one I had baited with a chicken a couple weeks ago, and still had some feathers around it.  BT Charlie, that should make you say I told you so!  The chicken was stolen after I pulled the trap with the big rain.  Maybe this was the thief!


----------



## tommy jacobs (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice Cat !


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Jan 21, 2014)

Awesome!!! I'm hoping I can get a cat soon!!


----------



## SemperFi (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice job. Pretty cat.


----------



## BT Charlie (Jan 21, 2014)

Good job, mp, indeed.   Noting like a good result to positively reinforce an idea.

On guide sticks....as has been said...cats, coon and greys are generally more tolerant of them.  Exceptions per individual customer do exist.  At the same time...as has been said...yotes, not so much, though individual exceptions exist.  Our mileage all differs.
You are the driver here on your own line, and doing a fine job.

My comment on 10 coyotes was intended as encouragement.  Your set construction skills -- which are obviously satisfactory for this cat -- may be less of a factor driving your catch numbers than is the fur-holding capability of the territory you trap. So do not lament not catching...if few critters travel your territory... was the only point, if you saavy.  It is not necessarily a reflection on your set making abilities. My use of the number "10" tidbit was an unintended coincidence with the fact that you had ten traps out now.

Did you save the urine and glands, including a couple inches of the rectum...for another set down the line? Save the paws for lure holders? The skull looks cool bleached.  And bobcat meat makes fine bait.   Please show us how you put up the pelt!  Thanks for sharing and continued good luck on your line.


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm wanting to make kind of a bobcat "rug" for the wife, not to use as a rug but for display, maybe to hang up, maybe to lay down.  Do most people skin the paws out, or cut them off?  How about the lower jaw part of the hide, cut it off or leave it?

I don't want to mess this one up, correct me if I'm wrong on the order here or missing a step.  I prefer the natural method, no harsh chemicals.

Skin, then flesh, then stretch to dry.  (I don't have a stretcher, guess I'm using nails and a board....)
Once dry, make a mixture of water and an emulsified fat (brains, egg yolks, etc.) Let it soak into the hid with a wet towel over it on the inside of the skin.  As it dries, work it over a board or wire.
Does that sound right?

Also, one more question, what is the best way to wash / clean the hide, inside and out?  The inside always looks real dirty when I'm done...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 21, 2014)

For a display hide, I would leave the paws on (cut out all meat and cartilage of course,) leave the jaw, and remove the cartilage from inside the ears and nose. Yep, you can tan furs just like you describe, it's said that every critter has enough brains to tan its own hide, except Democrats.  Be sure to get all the membrane scraped off the inside of the hide. Mix the brain with a bit of warm water and squish it up into a slurry. You may have to repeat a couple times to get it soft. Work it until it's absolutely dry, or it'll get stiff. Smoking it after tanning will keep it from stiffening, and help set the hair. A soak in a pickle like alum will also help set the hair. You can wash it with warm water and dish detergent, just be sure to rinse well, wring it out, and get that fur dry as fast as possible, or it can start to slip.


----------



## BT Charlie (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok, so there's a fork in the road initially with respect to skinning.

Before the fork, as a first step, you should get off any blood, mud or other debris, etc.  Comb out the fur with a dog comb. When fleshing, any bumps caused by stuff in the fur will enhance the likelihood of tearing or slicing the hide on the beam.

Now for your skinning choice: 

Tube skinnng won't produce a rug.  It will produce a nice tanned pelt to hang on the wall anyway, IMHO.  I have a big pile of tanned tube-skun fur -- coyotes and cats -- hanging on a nail in my gun room.  Looks great.  Tube skinning keeps the belly spots intact.  Tube skinning is the basic skill set for selling fur items to the garmet market, which is a common market.  

The taxidermy market is important, and top dollar goods sold on that market require extra work and skill, IMHO.  As well, even homebrew pelts require more skill to prepare and tan than do pelts handled to garmet trade specs.

A rug, splitting the belly up the middle, is nice.  It's your choice.

A couple other points raised by your questions.  In the garmet trade, turning the lips, ears and skinning out the foot pads and toes is unnecessary.  In fact, the feet and much leg fur is left on the carcass (but not wasted by the saavy trapper).  Taxidermy specimens requir that you do these things well to preserve the pelt.  If you want a taxidermy quality rug, you may want to take it down and have a taxidermist do the work.  Watch, as it is an art and valuable skill.  There are many videos you can find on this as well.  

Anyway, I think you can get by skinning this cat yourself and leaving the legs and feet on, without fleshing the toes, pads, etc. as if it were to be a taxidermy specimen.  The feet get all crinkled up and the hair will slip off, but the legs and feet will add something to the rug appearances.  It still looks cool.  If you're doing the rug, I think you'll want to leave the feet on.  Having a good face with nose and wiskers on a cat is also cool...turning the lips, etc. is important to prevent "slipping" (hair loss).  

While the two skinning methods will be different, the essential point of skinning is the same. You're skinning work is designed to separate the pelt from the meat and fat, if any.  When you go to "flesh" the pelt, there is a very thin membrane of tissue that you will remove.  It is quite thin, really, and rolls well on a fleshing beam with use of a two-handled fleshing knife that is not really sharp.  You're using the knife edge to roll the membrane from top to bottom. 

You can get a good fleshing beam (I like 8 inches wide, tapered) from MTP or elsewhere for under $50.  You can get a $12 two-handled knife.  If you"ll do the same with yotes, coon, fox, etc., such is worth the investment.  If you need to wait, you can freeze your cat for a short time.  If you do that, make sure the cat is thawed before skinning and fleshing.

I have washed volumes of cats in a washing machine, delicates, in cold water and soap.  I've also used Dawn dish soap -- cuts grease well -- and a wash bucket to hand wash individual.  

You can spin them by hand to wring them out gently, and hang to let the fur dry.  

I have used wire stretchers and adjustable wood stretchers to "stretch" and dry the green pelt.  The idea here is not to overstretch the thing.  Guys do that to have more hide to sell, but overstretched fur is easily discernable.  

I start with the hide out, fur to the board.  Your drying time will depend on temp, humidity and air flow.  Room temp with 50 percent humidity or less and little air flow is pretty good, IMHO.  You could be done in 12 hours or so.  If you wait too long, the leather gets pretty hard...like a stiff paper or thin cardboard.  As you will turn the pelt fur-side out, this stiffness in an "over-dried" pelt can be challenging.  Too stiff, and turning the pelt inside out can tear the thin leather.  Too wet or green, and you will get slippage.  Want it just right, like Goldilocks.  If you err, err on the side of over dry.

Tip: you can use clean water on a rag or very lightly sprayed on to bring pliability back to the pelt...just enough to get it so it can be turned inside out.  Not too wet, or you're back to worrying about slippage again.

I like adjustable bass wood stretchers.  Other guys like wire.  I match the initial size of the stretcher to the pelt...  You'll use pins to line it up and secure it to the board on both stretches -- green hide out and fur side out.  Fur side out is real important.  I use pins to adjust the mask, the stripes, the lips, etc.  at the top. At the bottom, use pins to pull down the pelt snug but not overly so.  Use some light cardboard to hold tail slit open so it all dries. 

The "adjustable" part of adjustable boards is width.  The board can slide side-to-side.  Again, you want snug but not so tight it looks like Phyllis Diller's cheeks in the last few years she was with us.  Not playing drums here.  You'll see how the hair stands up under different tension.  Less tension = nicer, fuller hair.

Whew.  My lips are tired from re-reading this. Sorry for the long rambling post.  Guys help him out here.


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow, thanks for all of that... I feel like I should be paying you or something....

I do have a fleshing beam I made out of PVC pipe.  And I have a 2 handled fleshing knife.  So I'm not totally clueless. 

Here's a couple more questions generated:

I decided to tube skin.  I'm going to make it into a hanging decoration.  I could still split it later if I felt like it I guess.

1. Do people still soften / tan them tube skinned?  Seems like it would be hard to work over a board as it is... I guess it's just supposed to hang stiff?

2. Should the front legs stay in a tube, or should they be split?  If split, how far down?


----------



## BT Charlie (Jan 21, 2014)

MP,

1. Yes, once you've tube skinned and dried the pelt, you tan it.  They come back from the tannery soft and supple...how the native or home brew tanning works I am the one who is clueless. NC Hillbilly or others may be able to answer how you work tanned leather of a tube skun critter. (And I hope you don't perceive me 
as having implied that you are in any manner "clueless." I admire your drive and willingness to try to stuff.)

2. I leave them tubed, and use the cardboard trick to open and allow air to circulate on both fur side in and out.  Roll the thin cardboard into a cylinder and insert.  You can leave the paws on and see how it goes...and can also see what's out on tbe Internet for skinning pads and toes, etc.  Same for care of lips, ears, eyes 
and nose.

Hope this helps.  Good luck.


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok, one more thing.  WHEN can I wash the hide? Before it's dried?  (probably too late by the time I get a response).  Once it's dried, I don't guess I can wash it very well... Or are you guys talking about after tanning?

She's skinned and fleshed, and I made a quick makeshift drying board....


----------



## BT Charlie (Jan 22, 2014)

When skinned and fleshed, that's the time to wash it.  When that is done, gently spin it like a towel to get excess water out. Let the thing hang and air dry fur side out and fur side in -- before you put it on the board.  When it goes on the board, start fur side to the wood.... Good luck.


----------



## jmcrae1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome Cat man!


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 22, 2014)

Nothing today, hope my traps aren't too frozen.  I used a pan cover, but not peat moss...

Also, my pet bobcat (hide) rode with me to work today... so I could keep an eye on her and flip her when needed for drying...


----------



## Brian Groce (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats on the kitty!


----------



## HuntNTails (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats!! Nice kitty. Gonna get mine back in the dirt tomorrow or Fri.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice cat. Congrats.


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, I think I goofed it up...  I let it dry with the fur side in too long, and had a hard time turning it fur side out again.  It was too hard then to pin, and dried somewhat crooked....

Oh well, when it comes time to tan it, it'll loosen up I reckon.

Now I'm reading about tanning and some people are saying it HAS to be salt cured when first drying?  I didn't use any salt.. is that a problem?

Hey, notice my stretcher I made in about 5 minutes... Took a 2x4, cut an angle on the end and split it down the middle.  Then I'm using duplos for an "adjustable" tensioner...


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 25, 2014)

So I see that BT Charlie (and the rest of you probably) has rolled his eyes, shook his head, and thrown up his hands in despair and given up on me.  When he saw these pictures he didn't even bother to correct me, figured it wasn't worth his breath... 

Am I right?

Come on, out with it, what did I goof up, besides letting it dry crooked, too long fur side in?


----------



## Predator1 (Jan 25, 2014)

It won't hurt anything just keep an eye on the armpits that's one of the last places to dry


----------



## Predator1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Crooked won't matter since you're tanning it anyway


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 26, 2014)

Rebaited yesterday and had another cat this morning!  I must be overrun with these things around here.  This is the biggest one though, she weighed 20 pounds.  Definitely more mature, and much more vicious, notice she's on the end of her leash TOWARD me.

This one was caught in the set second-to-last in the pictures above.  One of my old victor traps.  Baited with powder river only.


----------



## Brian Groce (Jan 26, 2014)

Good going.
Congrats!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice one. Congratulations.


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesome! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## BT Charlie (Jan 26, 2014)

Good work! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Southern Cyote (Jan 26, 2014)

nice cat's. congrats.


----------



## benosmose (Jan 26, 2014)

Meow


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 26, 2014)

Well excuse me!  I wrote "she" when referring to the animal above.  After a brief investigation before skinning, it was determined that the bobcat was actually a "HE"!!  (yes, I know how to tell...)
So, my sincere apologies to the insulted cat...


----------



## BT Charlie (Jan 27, 2014)

You must have been misled by the jewelry ...


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 28, 2014)

My first yote double!  Male and a female caught about 40 yards apart.  The male was in the same trap as the last bobcat, which I haphazardly reset, without gloves, etc... (2nd to last set picture above)  The bobcat had filled in the dirt hole, I didn't rebait or even redig the dirt hole.  But there was some nice bobcat scat next to the trap...   Had been baited with powder river only.

The female was caught on the set in picture number 4 above.  The same one Barehunter said had a "no yotes allowed" sign posted.  But, to his credit, I removed a few of the sticks the other day when I re-baited.  Baited only with Carman's canine call lure.  

And all this time I thought I was doing something wrong.  I guess they just hadn't been in the area.

BTW, the male was caught with a cheaper victor trap, just had a couple toes, some damage.  The female was in a MB-550, full foot catch, no damage.  The MB's are definitely worth the extra $$!!

The 5th catch, was a possum.  Might post the release video later....


----------



## j_seph (Jan 28, 2014)

That yote in 2nd pic sure looks ticked of lol


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Jan 28, 2014)

That's awesome man!!  A little better than my morning!!  I hope I can catch one soon!!!


----------



## Brian Groce (Jan 28, 2014)

That's Gitin'er done!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## mr otter (Jan 28, 2014)

Great catches!


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's the released possum.  Wasn't near the house so I wasn't worried about my chickens, and didn't feel like making a bloody mess around my trap....


----------



## bulletjig (Jan 28, 2014)

Way to go dude.


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice video! But you can shoot the opossums right behind the head from above without making a bloody mess! Maybe a little sometimes. Any way I'm sure he was glad he got to go back home!!


----------



## Southern Cyote (Jan 28, 2014)

that yote looks mad in the second pic. congrats on the double.


----------



## tommy jacobs (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice, Keep it up !!!


----------



## grngnwoods (Jan 29, 2014)

*how do construct coyote  traps in dirt?*

hi curious on how exactly you do this method. stands to reason this is a very natural way to get the yotes.  I am educating myself and any info. would  be much appreciated.  thanks...grng60n14@gmail.com


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 29, 2014)

Well, it's hard to know where to start.  I'm not sure what you already know.  If you are brand new to trapping, you have a lot to learn, start here:

http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/category/3/Archive

Then search some youtube videos of how to set traps.

Do you already have traps?  Have you prepared them?  Do you know how to stake / anchor traps?  Do you have any bait / lure?

Let us know what you already know and ask more specific questions.


----------



## BT Charlie (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice double, MP. Also, sorry I did not see your post after you put up the first cat.  You did a fine job and I agree with predator1.

I agree with your quality equipment motto.


----------



## mpwarrak (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok, I'm concluding this thread.  I pulled all traps today, because my life is going to be busy the next week or two.  Hopefully I'll set up one more run before the end of season.

It's been fun!  My totals for the season so far are 3 yotes, 2 cats, and 3 possums.  Not bad for somebody that doesn't know what they're doing I guess...  Just need to get a fox on the last run!

And a funny thing, I'm not targeting coons, but just interesting to note that last year I got 5 coons, this year 0.  I'm doing the same things, wonder if they all got a disease or what?

Thanks to everyone for following along and giving advice!


----------



## birddog52 (Feb 9, 2014)

alwayshad it clean around my dirt hole sitsmaybe 2 guide sticks on either side take a piece rabbit hide put out near sit curoisity kills them


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Feb 9, 2014)

mpwarrak said:


> First 8 out of 10 traps, untouched!  #9 was the ticket!
> 
> What's funny is, this is the one I had baited with a chicken a couple weeks ago, and still had some feathers around it.  BT Charlie, that should make you say I told you so!  The chicken was stolen after I pulled the trap with the big rain.  Maybe this was the thief!
> 
> View attachment 771803



Dude you got a heck of a grip on that cats leg. Nice!!


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Feb 9, 2014)

Just wanted to say I really enjoyed reading your thread man! learned some things and liked the pictures! Congrats on your success!


----------



## mpwarrak (Feb 9, 2014)

Bowfishin93 said:


> Just wanted to say I really enjoyed reading your thread man! learned some things and liked the pictures! Congrats on your success!



Thanks, how come you ain't trapping yet?  I see you live in Corey J's stomping grounds...


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Feb 10, 2014)

mpwarrak said:


> Thanks, how come you ain't trapping yet?  I see you live in Corey J's stomping grounds...



I set my first two yesterday and had one get dug up, main reason is that I don't much at all about it but decided to try it and learn as I go, and yeah that's how I met Corey. He came over to my place over a year ago to try and show me how to trap and teach me what he knows and we became really good friends and have done a lot of huntin together since lol. I only have 4 old traps my dad had, two dukes and two victors and nothing else, no scents, lures, anchors or anything. I decided to make pogo anchors and used bacon grease and ham for a lure. Plan on ordering some stuff off line to increase my odds but still don't know much, all I have been doing the last week is reading the trapping forum and trapping sites. I reckon ill see if I have any magical luck in the morning then pull them until I get some more stuff and can get Corey to reshow what he knows.


----------



## mpwarrak (Feb 10, 2014)

Bowfishin93 said:


> I set my first two yesterday and had one get dug up, main reason is that I don't much at all about it but decided to try it and learn as I go, and yeah that's how I met Corey. He came over to my place over a year ago to try and show me how to trap and teach me what he knows and we became really good friends and have done a lot of huntin together since lol. I only have 4 old traps my dad had, two dukes and two victors and nothing else, no scents, lures, anchors or anything. I decided to make pogo anchors and used bacon grease and ham for a lure. Plan on ordering some stuff off line to increase my odds but still don't know much, all I have been doing the last week is reading the trapping forum and trapping sites. I reckon ill see if I have any magical luck in the morning then pull them until I get some more stuff and can get Corey to reshow what he knows.


----------

